# rear-engine drive line



## Soledad Medina

Se trata de la traducción de un documento sobre autos deportivos.

En uno de los párrafos dice:
*The rear-engine drive line* of this model delivers 405 hp but with the same consumption.

Mi intento:
*La línea de conducción del motor trasero* de este modelo proporciona 405 caballos de fuerza pero con el mismo consumo de combustible.

Hice una búsqueda en WR y algunos foreros opinan que 'driveline' (escrito como una sola palabra) se traduce como línea de conducción pero otros opinan que 'driveline' se refiere al grupo de componentes que generan potencia en un auto.

Agradeceré ayuda.
SM


----------



## Cubanboy

driveline -  sistema de transmisión.


----------



## roanheads

Tal vez,

Este modelo, que tiene el motor trasero, genera 405 caballos y eso con el mismo consumo de combustible.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, mi querido Cubanboy, lo que realmente me desconcierta es que el texto en inglés dice "the rear-engine drive line of this model delivers 405 hp".   Y al traducir "drive line" como "sistema de transmisión" entonces la frase diría:

El sistema de transmisión del motor trasero de este modelo genera 405 caballos de fuerza.

Soy muy bruta para todo lo que tenga que ver con autos pero algo no me encaja aquí.  En otro de los párrafos de este documento gigantesco dice "the rear wheel drive of this model delivers 405 hp".  O sea que ya no habla de "rear-engine drive line" sino de "rear wheel drive" que sería tracción trasera.  Si logro terminar esta traducción con la cabeza sobre los hombres puedo darme por dichosa. Me lleva por la calle de la amargura.

Dime que piensas de esta confusión que tengo.  ¿Se puede decir 'el sistema de transmisión del motor trasero?  ¿Tiene sentido para ti?
Un abrazo
SM


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Cubanboy, acabo de llamar a una de las agencias concesionarias de autos deportivos de Miami y logré hablar con uno de los vendedores. Me aclaró que es correcto decir "el sistema de transmisión del motor". Te pido disculpas por el enredo que formé ya que a mí la frase me sonaba rara.
Un abrazo
SM


----------



## SydLexia

Es que "deliver" puede ser "transmite/libera" 

Según wikipedia aquí:



> A motor vehicle's driveline consists of the parts of the drivetrain excluding the engine and transmission. It is the portion of a vehicle, after the transmission, that changes depending on whether a vehicle is front-wheel drive, rear-wheel drive, or four-wheel drive.


syd


----------



## Cubanboy

SydLexia said:


> Es que "deliver" puede ser "transmite/libera"
> 
> Según wikipedia aquí:
> 
> 
> syd



Hi, Syd. Very good information, but could you kindly give us your version into Spanish to help my dear friend Soledad?
I wonder if there's any forero out there who can help us.
I wish you a good day.


----------



## jlmyth

La tracción trasera de este modelo entrega 405 hp sin mayor consumo/y con el mismo consumo


----------



## Mate

Buenos días:


Esta es mi propuesta,

La transmisión de este modelo de motor trasero entrega 405 hp con el  mismo consumo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Querida Soledad, si intentas entender y encontrarle sentido a todo lo que dicen los publicistas que escriben esos manuales y folletos, sólo terminarás amargada y frustrada. Yo que tú me limitaría a poner en buen español lo que ellos escribieron. Y, en este caso, la proposición de Mateamargo me parece la más clara y sensata.

Te compadezco.


----------



## Cubanboy

Publico aquí lo que consulté con otro colega:


línea de transmisión de motor trasero.


Explicación:
Se refiere a la línea o árbol de transmisión cuando el motor va en la parte trasera del vehículo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Cubanboy said:


> Publico aquí lo que consulté con otro colega:
> 
> 
> línea de transmisión de motor trasero.
> 
> 
> Explicación:
> Se refiere a la línea o árbol de transmisión cuando el motor va en la parte trasera del vehículo.



Y entonces modificaría la proposición de Mateamargo a

La línea de transmisión de este modelo de motor trasero entrega 405 hp con el  mismo consumo.


----------



## Mate

Oldy Nuts said:


> Y entonces modificaría la proposición de Mateamargo a
> 
> La línea de transmisión de este modelo de motor trasero entrega 405 hp con el  mismo consumo.


O "el motor trasero de este modelo entrega 405 hp a la línea/el árbol de transmisión con el mismo consumo".

Como dice Oldy, esta gente se especializa más en poner las cosas en lenguaje rebuscado que en transmitir la idea.


----------



## Cubanboy

Sí, de acuerdo estos publicitarios solo quieren vender sus productos utilizando palabras rimbombantes para llamar la atención de los compradores.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi profunda gratitud para todos ustedes.  No tengo palabras para agradecerles esta inmensa ayuda que me han brindado.  Ha sido un despliegue de vastos conocimientos e infinita generosidad.  Gracias a foreros como ustedes es que WordReference se ha convertido en una parte esencial de mi vida. Sólo puedo decirles que esta 'cubana despistada' los quiere mucho y que les manda un abrazo muy grande
Soledad


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mateamargo said:


> O "el motor trasero de este modelo entrega 405 hp a la línea/el árbol de transmisión con el mismo consumo".
> 
> Como dice Oldy, esta gente se especializa más en poner las cosas en lenguaje rebuscado que en transmitir la idea.



Mateamargo, me quedo con tu proposición original con el agregado de la  línea o árbol. El motivo: sin ser experto en la materia, me imagino que  lo que realmente interesa al entendido es cuánta de la potencia que  entrega el motor llega a las ruedas, no cuánta entrega el motor al  árbol. Que es lo que dice o da a entender tu nueva proposición.

Soledad, no nos alabes tanto, o terminarás por hacernos presuntuosos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Soledad Medina said:


> Si logro terminar esta traducción con la cabeza sobre los *hombres* puedo darme por dichosa. Me lleva por la calle de la amargura.



Esa parte estuvo muy buena


----------



## govanchi

Estimadisimos

Me inclino por :

*Sistema de propulsión *del motor trasero...

Muchos saludos


----------



## runacacha

Para meter más leña al fuego, he aquí mi propuesta:

* El cardán del motor posterior de este modelo entrega 405 HP pero con el mismo consumo.*
Esta traducción se basa en el significado que tiene la palabra* CARDÁN *en el *DRAE*


----------

